# 2006 gto Monaro?



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

I wondered why the front was different and only has monaro badging front and rear. No other exterior badges like others I've seen. What do I have?:willy:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Sometimes owners want something even more distinctive than our GTOs so they buy up Holden (Vauxhall) Monaro parts so theirs look different...

Bill


----------



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanx Bill it does look good does any one know paint code 507G?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Spice Red Metallic, or SRM for short.


----------



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for your help silver and steam. I will attempt pics.this car is wicked,but I don't see 400 hp dyno results,does the sales hype lie? How can I tell if my gto has be tuned?
Best regards
charlie


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

400 is the HP at the crank. You'll see less than 350 to the rear wheels.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site! Do us a favor, however. It's MONARO. Don't call it a "Montero" as you do in your profile. A Montero is a miserable little SUV made by Mitsubishi. Don't call it a "Montaro" either as you did in the title of this thread. Montaro is a character in Mortal Combat III. (I think that's right - My son plays the game; not me).:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't forget the Nissan Murano


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Welcome to the site! Do us a favor, however. It's MONARO. Don't call it a "Montero" as you do in your profile. A Montero is a miserable little SUV made by Mitsubishi. Don't call it a "Montaro" either as you did in the title of this thread. Montaro is a character in Mortal Combat III. (I think that's right - My son plays the game; not me).:cheers


Haha nice.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone else thinking this?



> She blinds everybody with her super high beams,
> She's a squirrel crushing, deer smacking, driving machine!
> 
> Canyonero!-oh woah, Canyonero! (Yah!)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah yes:


> Can you name the truck with four wheel drive,
> smells like a steak and seats thirty-five..


We might end up having to apologize to the OP for what we've done with his thread........


----------



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks , that this MONARO gto has been modified after delivery is good to know, would a flash tune give significant gain in hp? I was quoted $200 and 15-25 hp. What say ye gto guru's.
Btw lost ten pounds by adding Bmr skidplate today.


----------



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

Ran nelson ledges road course, what a blast. Many comments on the Monaro look.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

i'm thinking morono.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

And the Molano is a Peppridge Farms cookie...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the new GTO looks more like a Taurus then a GTO.


----------



## turbofan (Jun 2, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> And the Molano is a Peppridge Farms cookie...


Milano, actually... like the city in Italy.



Rukee said:


> I think the new GTO looks more like a Taurus then a GTO.


Who the hell cares?? Seriously! I have people tell me all the time "That's not a real GTO." or "styling is bland." I find the styling CLEAN. It looks nothing like a Taurus, either. And it's a 400 hp, super comfortable sporty car that doesn't attract an excessive amount of attention -- and that is much cheaper than comparable vehicles. IDGAF that it's not a GTO, or that it doesn't look like the old GTO or a new version of the old GTO.

/rant :shutme


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

turbofan said:


> Milano, actually... like the city in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell cares?? Seriously! I have people tell me all the time "That's not a real GTO." or "styling is bland."


I care.
The new Camero looks like a Camero, the new Thunderbird looks like a Thunderbird, The new Beetle looks like a beetle, the new Challenger looks like a channger, the new GTO looks like a Tauras, and to classic GTO owners, we might have an issue with that. Just sayin.....


----------



## turbofan (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I care.
> The new Camero looks like a Camero, the new Thunderbird looks like a Thunderbird, The new Beetle looks like a beetle, the new Challenger looks like a channger, the new GTO looks like a Tauras, and to classic GTO owners, we might have an issue with that. Just sayin.....


Camaro, sir. And it looks like a 60's Camaro, not the next-most-recent model. It's retro. Pontiac didn't go retro. So what?

Do I wish Pontiac had chosen a different name? You bet. Pontiac Monaro would have worked just fine for me. But the original GTO was a fast 2-door with a big V8. The new GTO is a fast, 2-door car with a big V8.

Also, the styling may be bland, but it looks absolutely nothing like a 4-door taurus. A bloated Cavalier, maybe, but not a Taurus! 

I'm mostly just busting your balls. You don't have to like it, but what's the point of thread crapping? Clearly he has a new GTO, and likes it, just like most of us who own them. Some (most?) of us prefer that the styling isn't look-at-me retro.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I think the new GTO looks more like a Taurus then a GTO.


I remember this indignation when the car first came out and unfortunately it was just about all from people my age. The new age GTO looks like a contemporary Pontiac just like the "old school" GTO looked like the Pontiacs of its day. Remember the old GTOs were just a regular old production LeMans/Tempests with some bolt-ons and an engine dropped in. If anything the Monaro/GTO was more of a uniquely engineered car than the old school. Because others went with the antique look is of no concern with me. I don't remember (and I'm old enough to) any howls of the '64 being a different look than the '70. I remember the past, I don't live in it.










OMG! The headlights go the wrong way! It's not a "real" GTO!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

excellent points svede...

Bill


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Retro, smetro. Personally I thing the whole retro thing is way overrated. I bought the new gen GTO because "I" liked what was offered in an overall package for the price. What I liked about the appearance was the fact that it wasn't too flashy and that it looked like nothing else on the road at the time. It not resembling the older goats never crossed my mind and still doesn't. Sure some said it looked like a bloated Cavalier. But that mostly came from haters and fans of other cars that they thought were better. Even if it did look more similar to the older goats, the old school goat herders would still have something negative to say. It's like two siblings trying to convince each other that they're better than the other even though they know they're just talking smack to get under each others skin.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I ordered mine because it looked like a cross between a Grand Prix, Cavalier, and a Honda. I got the best of all 3 wrapped up in one.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

it's hard to describe it when most only see the car by the taillights... 

Bill


----------



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

For an update, the trip to the racetrack was fun ,but cost me a radiator and a steering rack. I have since replaced the remaining pontiac badges on the wheel centers and steering wheel with holden badges. Now people ask if it is a mustang! No way. Went to track for quarter mile et and my burnout revealed one tire spin. So back to the garage for rear end inspection. I am hoping that service with proper lube and friction modifier will solve issue. 
Best regards
Chas


----------



## GTO140 (Aug 16, 2013)

Did you get any wheel hop? I get wheel hop when trying to launch, so when I went to the local drag races I had a hard time and had to leave the traction control turned on. What size tires/wheels do you have on the back, do you get good excelleration or lots of wheel spin?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO140 said:


> Did you get any wheel hop? I get wheel hop when trying to launch, so when I went to the local drag races I had a hard time and had to leave the traction control turned on. What size tires/wheels do you have on the back, do you get good excelleration or lots of wheel spin?


Try some drag bags in the rear.


----------



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

no wheel hop, just lots of smoke. stock 17s 245-45


----------



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

Winter upgrades include comp cam, longtubes with cats and dyno tune to 386. Nitto 555Rs on the back. Trackcross next week and drags start next month whoo hoo!


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

And don't forget the Pontiac Montana.


----------



## brock60 (Apr 16, 2015)

My wife always said it looks like a glorified cobalt. I say show me a cobalt that sounds like this!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

brock60 said:


> My wife always said it looks like a glorified cobalt. I say show me a cobalt that sounds like this!!


Okay:

http://www.gm-efi.com/features/car-feature-the-rwd-v8-gobalt-ss/


----------



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

Update: 12:91 1/4 had fun on the auto cross but too late for track time. Costs were a starter and a set of nitto 01's and a vacume pump to restore brake confidence after the cam dropped vacume to 11 in. Installed front splitter and Maverickman cf rear lower. Had my mechanic complete the tech inspection and he said the car was perfect, the detailer gave me a thirty dollar discount. All I want for Christmas(yes I said it) is a long dry road.


----------

